# 4 rats need adoption near Jacksonville NC



## rattiemom4life (Jan 5, 2018)

I have 4 young male fancy rats (3-6 months old) I am looking to rehome. They're friendly and don't bite. They're all colors, black, brown, grey and beige. They'll come with a bag of food, but you'll have to have a cage.


----------

